# Corby Sprits and Wine



## mopar44o (Aug 11, 2017)

Anyone invested in it? Was looking at it as a safer, decent yielding stock. At 3.88% its higher than most in that sector. They also seem to pay out special dividends every now and then. Plus who doesn't like whisky. Just recently made a decent acquisition of Foreign Affair Winery.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....welllll. I DRINK a lot of their products....does that count as an "inveshment"...hic!.....


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Should be a sound investment as long a Jargey stays thirsty.


----------



## mars (Mar 11, 2014)

I own some shares in CSW.A I bought when they dropped below $20. I noticed the stock was trading in a range between $19 and $22 for a while so I waited. As for their special dividend, from what I understand they use up a good portion of their cash from the year either in capital or payout as a special dividend. As they are mostly owned by Pernod Ricard they do not need to maintain a large war chest as they are not planning on expanding out of Canada as Pernod is the global operator.

I like the idea of maintaining a small annual dividend and then paying out special dividends based on company performance. I would like to see more companies do this, it doesn't give you a consistent year to year dividend payout but it gives companies better flexibility to use cash to do what is needed and payout the rest without needing to go into debt.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Should be a sound investment as long a Jargey stays thirsty.


Yeah but, Jargey’s only renting :smile-new:


----------

